# Frozen spinach with an off taste?



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm trying to eat some cooked Birds Eye spinach, but it just doesn't taste right.

Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

dh always complains that frozen spinach tastes vaguely "fishy" no matter what brand I buy. Not sure why, since we don't keep fish in the freezer.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Maybe it's how it's processed? Since the whole e. coli scare, maybe they've changed the way they process it, and that gives it an off flavor?


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
dh always complains that frozen spinach tastes vaguely "fishy" no matter what brand I buy. Not sure why, since we don't keep fish in the freezer.

I find this be to true, too. I still like spinach...


----------



## amorv (Dec 13, 2021)

personally i think it's from there being chopped up frogs in the spinache, maybe im just crazy but when i buy fresh spinache and freeze it it never tastes like this Ever.


----------

